

A Perk of Our Evolution: Pleasure in Pain of Chilies - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/21/science/21peppers.html

======
hsmyers
While the article is a good read, the best part is the ad on the first page
that links to MySpiceSage.com offering Ghost Chilies! Yum--- or not, your
mileage may vary along with your taste buds.

~~~
tokenadult
My favorite line was "Or as Paul Bloom, a Yale psychologist, puts it,
'Philosophers have often looked for the defining feature of humans--language,
rationality, culture and so on. I’d stick with this: Man is the only animal
that likes Tabasco sauce.'"

------
jaekwon
If you put a bunch of monkeys in an ecodome with barely enough bananas to
sustain but plenty of jalepenos, how many generations do you have to wait
until they pick the lock and break out?

